

Elements of Software Construction, Course 6.005 at MIT - limist
http://ocw.mit.edu/OcwWeb/Electrical-Engineering-and-Computer-Science/6-005Fall-2008/CourseHome/index.htm

======
limist
This course seems to be newly shared at MIT's OpenCourseWare; the calendar and
its lecture notes are particularly interesting for new to mid-level
developers:

[http://ocw.mit.edu/OcwWeb/Electrical-Engineering-and-
Compute...](http://ocw.mit.edu/OcwWeb/Electrical-Engineering-and-Computer-
Science/6-005Fall-2008/LectureNotes/index.htm)

